# Stopped gaining



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

haven't gained a pound in the last month, usually i wouldn't care, but i'm on cycle. I'm now eating about 5500 calories a day, quite excessive at 13.5 stones. But still no luck??


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

How long you been on, what you runnin and whats your trainin like


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

If you do cardio or long weight sessions, reduce them, burn less calories in the gym, leave more calories to grow. I know some big guys only lift weights mon wed fri which is plenty for them. Push pull legs mainly.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, what does an average days eating look like?

That's a lot of food.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Walnuts, almonds, peanuts, whey + **** loads of whole milk - whack in a blender.

Couple of cups worth of nuts + whole milk is well over 1000 calories, and easy to get down.

Or just take more steroids.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Walnuts, almonds, peanuts, whey + **** loads of whole milk - whack in a blender.
> 
> Couple of cups worth of nuts + whole milk is well over 1000 calories, and easy to get down.
> 
> *Or just take more steroids*.


^^^Oh dear and did you not hear him he said he is already consuming 5500 calories, he doesn't need more at his weight. That is pretty much what I would bulk on.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> If you do cardio or long weight sessions, reduce them, burn less calories in the gym, leave more calories to grow. I know some big guys only lift weights mon wed fri which is plenty for them. Push pull legs mainly.


With the limited information available my money would be on this ^^^^ as being the solution to your problem.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

could be a vitamin deficiency...or aids lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

people have already said it, cut back on the training to allow more of your calories to go into building muscle , looking at your physique in your avi you run a very fine balancing act with your food (thats providing you didnt take the photo just after a cut, i cant remember how long its been up there).

you might lose some ab definition etc but can cut back into it and you will know then that thats what the problem was (very fine calorie balancing that is split between work and gym) - do more at one or the other and your body will split the calories as needed and doesnt care which one (work or gym) (or weights and cardio etc if you are not working)

*if you are taking any stop anything like T3's and any stimulants.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if one of the 3 links are weak gains will stall .

training

diet

gear

all those need to work together to gain .

sounds like a combo of over eating , too much cv and saturation of gear .

bring cardio down , train less , eat better food sources , change gear compounds those are what i would look at .


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> ^^^Oh dear and did you not hear him he said he is already consuming 5500 calories, he doesn't need more at his weight. That is pretty much what I would bulk on.


If you can't gain weight you need to eat more. What you would bulk on is irrelevant because his body will act differently.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> If you can't gain weight you need to eat more. What you would bulk on is irrelevant because his body will act differently.


Or according to you jab more gear haha. That sums up your knowledge I think. Like others have said he is probably expending too many calories elsewhere, but hey lets not consider other options........


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Or according to you jab more gear haha. That sums up your knowledge I think. Like others have said he is probably expending too many calories elsewhere, but hey lets not consider other options........


Sorry, i missed the bit where he detailed the bits other than how many calories he ate.

My steroid comment was tongue in cheek because most people seem to think just whacking loads of them will make you huge.

As for my lack of knowledge - yep i don't have any knowledge of steroids because i don't need any knowledge of steroids. What i do know though is if you can't put weight on you need to eat more, regardless of how much you're currently eating. That's real science mate, not bro-science like the rest of the thread. But hey, what he eats is what you eat, so it must be something else. You're welcome.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Sorry, i missed the bit where he detailed the bits other than how many calories he ate.
> 
> My steroid comment was tongue in cheek because most people seem to think just whacking loads of them will make you huge.
> 
> As for my lack of knowledge - yep i don't have any knowledge of steroids because i don't need any knowledge of steroids. What i do know though is if you can't put weight on you need to eat more, regardless of how much you're currently eating. That's real science mate, not bro-science like the rest of the thread. But hey, what he eats is what you eat, so it must be something else. You're welcome.


are you saying everyone else's posts in this thread are 'bro science' :confused1:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Sorry, i missed the bit where he detailed the bits other than how many calories he ate.
> 
> My steroid comment was tongue in cheek because most people seem to think just whacking loads of them will make you huge.
> 
> As for my lack of knowledge - yep i don't have any knowledge of steroids because i don't need any knowledge of steroids. What i do know though is if you can't put weight on you need to eat more, regardless of how much you're currently eating. That's real science mate, not bro-science like the rest of the thread. But hey, what he eats is what you eat, so it must be something else. You're welcome.


Haha noodle arm pr1ck 

So try being a bit more open minded. A 13st man should not need 5500 calories to gain. If he does then something is wrong. Maybe he miscalculated his macros, fcuk maybe he is doing to much cardio, maybe training for too long, maybe he has ibs and just $hits it all out.

And you neg me for challenging your comment lol. How old are you?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Or according to you jab more gear haha. That sums up your knowledge I think. Like others have said he is probably expending too many calories elsewhere, but hey lets not consider other options........


I agree with you i doubt its any of that. He looks like he knows what hes doing, that would be some serious cardio to not gain on 5500 cals at his weight


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

platyphylla said:


> Sorry, i missed the bit where he detailed the bits other than how many calories he ate.
> 
> My steroid comment was tongue in cheek because most people seem to think just whacking loads of them will make you huge.
> 
> As for my lack of knowledge - yep i don't have any knowledge of steroids because i don't need any knowledge of steroids. What i do know though is if you can't put weight on you need to eat more, regardless of how much you're currently eating. That's real science mate, not bro-science like the rest of the thread. But hey, what he eats is what you eat, so it must be something else. You're welcome.


absolute bollocks .

more food increases fat % shifting hormonal balance , it`s about being optimal in diet training and gear , pushing the limits of one is not always enough but finding the balance of those 3 is key .


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

ewen said:


> absolute bollocks .
> 
> more food increases fat % shifting hormonal balance , it`s about being optimal in diet training and gear , pushing the limits of one is not always enough but finding the balance of those 3 is key .


Eating more doesn't put weight on people? LOL ok.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Need to know what your taking? How much you taking?

Are you doing excessive cardio?

Need more information!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

platyphylla said:


> Eating more doesn't put weight on people? LOL ok.


not if the energy expended is greater than or the same as the energy input ....


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. To be honest, i've probably been over training. Out of pure boredom, plus i teach boxing two nights a week. I'll try and cut it down a bit!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ewen said:


> not if the energy expended is greater than or the same as the energy input ....


Then eat more until energy in is more than energy out

If he needs say 5000 as a base so is 500 over then does cardio et that burns off that 500 eating 6000 would mean he has that calorie surplus again..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrwright said:


> Then eat more until energy in is more than energy out
> 
> If he needs say 5000 as a base so is 500 over then does cardio et that burns off that 500 eating 6000 would mean he has that calorie surplus again..


He's just pointed out he's overtraining , if he eats more he'll have more energy and overtrain further :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ewen said:


> He's just pointed out he's overtraining , if he eats more he'll have more energy and overtrain further :lol:


Or have enough energy that his current "overtraining" would just be "training"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrwright said:


> Or have enough energy that his current "overtraining" would just be "training"


thank you for telling me how to gain weight :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ewen said:


> thank you for telling me how to gain weight :lol:


No problem happy to help chap


----------

